# My new workbench



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I've always worked off of hastily built 2x4 and plywood workbenches and they've been good for me, but I've always wanted something a little nicer. I made this mainly for glue ups and finishing, so the top got BLO and wax.

The base is soft maple and the top is red oak. There's a strip of white oak in front of the vice. After running threaded rod through the lower part of the base, I wasn't quite so averse to using a few screws and plugs, but most of the joinery is mortise and tenon or dowels. 

I was originally going to edge band it with the soft maple, but decided against it after some feedback from the forum in the planning stages. Thanks for looking.

Rob


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Beautiful and functional. Nice work. I like the finish on the top.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

You might want to use that in the kitchen for a while first, It almost looks too good to beat up in the shop.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work Rob.I havent graduated from being a wood hack yet maybe next year I'll make a nice one.Itchy


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a sturdy, nice looking bench. It's gonna make your woodshop look good. I gotta ask though Rob, maple base, red oak top (looks awesome by the way)....and then that plywood shelf..... If it were me, and this is only an opinion and not meant to be derogatory in any way, I'd put something else there. If it were too late I might get some unfinished red oak tongue and groove flooring and fill it in with that then finish it to match the top. I love that bench, but I have to be honest with you about that plywood shelf. It's not doing the other woods or the bench itself justice my friend.

Those graceful curves on the aprons really do add an elegance to the bench you don't often see in workbenches. Who says you have to sacrifice looks for functionality?


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Wooddude, don't give my wife any ideas. Mashed potatoes will somehow involve the vises.:laughing:

ACP, you make a really good point. The plywood is easily removed. It's just sitting on hardwood slats spaced about 12" apart. Flooring is a good idea. I'm going to see what I have out in the shop. 

Thanks for the comments everyone.

Rob


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Rob man, that is one sweet bench. Looks nice and sturdy. What are you using for bench dogs? I see that you've got the holes for them. I've never used bench dogs myself, but it's on my to do list. Great job man.
Okay, now quit screwing around on the forum and get some sawdust on that puppy!! :laughing:
Ken


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Awesome bench man. Nice job. As one who can empathize with you, it sure beats the heck out of saw horses and plywood. 

I like the tail vise set up. I have to retro fit my bench for a tail vise. You've given me some good ideas. 

If you're looking for holdfasts, there's a guy in Alaska named Phil Koontz who makes great forged holdfasts. 

http://www.galenavillageblacksmith.com/


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

nicely done. should improve any project done on top of it.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

TimPa said:


> should improve any project done on top of it.


:laughing: There are plenty of days when I could use the help.

Thanks for the tip on holdfasts, Ben. I'll have a look.



Kenbo said:


> What are you using for bench dogs? Ken


I'm going to fashion some out of 3/4" dowels and scrap. If they don't work out, I guess I'll have to pry the wallet out of my back pocket and buy something.:turned:

ACP, I was lucky today. I found that I had enough scrap left over from the top to make a panel for the bottom. You were right. It does make more sense. Here's a shot of the update. 

Thanks again everyone.

Rob


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, look at that! That is one beautiful workbench. That finish you have on that red oak is awesome. I am green with envy Rob. I think it looks complete now. That's gonna be around for your kids kids.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice!...I remember when mine looked that nice. In only ten years mine looks like it's been in an old barn since cars were born.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a great improvement Rob. I didn't think that there was anything wrong with the plywood because I thought that you put it there to be replaceable. Now that I see the new bottom shelf, I'm even more impressed with the bench. Again I say, great job.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Great job Rob. That is definitely a sweet looking bench. And from scrap! Fantastic.


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm almost done building one of those hastily built 2X4 and plywood benches. I can only hope that one day my bench grows up to be like yours. Great job on the bench!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Great looking bench. I'm jealous.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice job Rob. Looks fantastic as always.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

joesdad said:


> Very nice!...I remember when mine looked that nice. In only ten years mine looks like it's been in an old barn since cars were born.


 
thats why i don't have one , too afraid to screw it up and ya never know when i am gonna throw a motor on it,

thats what happens when ya make a wood shop big enough to fit a car into lol,


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Rob that is a great project. Yet another great example amongst our users of a well-thought design and plan and solid execution. I'm impressed with the legs (always been a leg man anyway...) What are they made of and dimensions? How high did you make the work surface? I'm 6-04", and my work surfaces are all at 42 inches. Did you do any mods to make it easier for _you_ to use?

good job once again
regards,
smitty


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

The bench looks great. It even looks better with the plywood shelf covered. Great Job.
Nick


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

smitty1967 said:


> I'm impressed with the legs (always been a leg man anyway...) What are they made of and dimensions? How high did you make the work surface? I'm 6-04", and my work surfaces are all at 42 inches. Did you do any mods to make it easier for _you_ to use?


The legs are made of laminated soft maple, 3 3/4" x 5 1/2 ". I'm not so tall (5'10"). I found 34" to be just the right height for me. 

I drew up the plans myself after looking at pictures of several benches, so I didn't really have to modify anything. I just made sure that there was enough lip on the top to clamp to, enough clearance for the end vise to fit under it, room for my feet and legs when standing at it, and enough room for a drawer to roll up underneath if I decide to do that later. I have pull out wheeled drawers under most of my shelves (there's probably a much better name for them than that).

I really appreciate the comments from everyone.

Rob


----------



## lindsayswoodwork (Jan 7, 2010)

Rob, that sure is a great looking bench as well as it's built very sturdy! 5 stars to you man!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*12 hour bench*

My bench looks like and ugly little weakling compared to yours. But in all fairness to me, I built it out of some old glue-lam beam ends I had laying around and I built it quickly (about 12 hours). My objective was to learn what I really wanted from a bench.

What I learned was that it needs to be bigger and heavier, like yours. Although it weighs about 200lbs, I can still move it around when I'm doing any strenuous work. My best idea was the slide out supports to hold up long boards whan it the vise for working the edges. I had fun with the wedged through mortises.

Your end vise looks massive compared to the other.

Bret


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

nice job. that's the bench i would have made if i didn't have a 36" table saw to hide.


----------

